# recap of BOI and AIB reposessions?



## Davy612 (11 Feb 2009)

Hi all
  can anyone tell me do all lenders ie EBS KBC HOMELOANS etc come under this ceasefire on reposession of homes or is it just the banks that are recapitalised


----------



## Arch2 (13 Mar 2009)

I think it is only those that are recapitalised.


----------

